

Combining mobile and desktop apps in one - mitjak

The new APIs in OS X for apps wanting to use the App Store seem to borrow a lot of ideas from iOS. An idea came to me yesterday: is Apple trying to blend the two OSs? If a user tries to use the desktop version of the app or connects an iPad to a monitor, the desktop version of the application is displayed allowing for "real work" to be done with a touch interface or even physical mouse/keyboard. Otherwise, on the go, either the simpler iPad or iPhone version of the app would be rendered, depending on the device.<p>It's a pretty simple idea, and I feel like I can't be the only one to think of it. But, I can see it working out much better than the "two-in-one" approach Windows 8 is taking.
======
jeffpalmer
I think Apple's repeated pronouncement that we are in the "Post PC Era" means
they are looking to take iOS/OSX in this general direction. I would love to
have an iPad with the capability of running desktop versions of an app when
you are docked and mobile versions when you are away from a desk. This would
be the best of both worlds IMO. As it stands now, the iPad is not a viable
replacement for my MacBook Air.

~~~
mitjak
Precisely! But it is how it could become a replacement, eventually. The
hardware is becoming increasingly capable.

